# Prep Before Wax Oil



## bronk (Nov 28, 2005)

In the next few weeks, im going to under seal my evo 6. 

What is best prep before applying the wax oil?

I know i have to wash underneath the car, i have megs de greaser that i will use and also prob megs shampoo.

What is gd for gettin rid of rust stains and really really light surface rust? ive heard about products you can spray on to the surface of the car and it will do away with the light surface rust and rust stains.

I jut want the car perfectly protected before wax oiling commences 

thoughts, hints and tips very much welcomed


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Bilt hamber do a rust removal system which is meant to be excellent, however the car should be Completely dry before putting wax oil on, otherwise you are just trapping moisture, id want to dry the car for a week before hand.


----------



## bronk (Nov 28, 2005)

must look in to bilt hamber , any links ? 

it will be bone dry dont worry


----------



## bronk (Nov 28, 2005)

carbonangel said:


> Bilt hamber do a rust removal system which is meant to be excellent, however the car should be Completely dry before putting wax oil on, otherwise you are just trapping moisture, id want to dry the car for a week before hand.


this it?

http://www.bilthamber.com/pro-introduction.php?cname=Corrosion Removal&name=deox-C


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

i believe so.


----------



## bronk (Nov 28, 2005)

Cheers  any one else any recommendations ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id not use waxoil , either bilt hamber stuff or dinitrol are way better products

id also try and plan to do it mid summer when you can try and be sure the car had been warm and dry for a week or so and not seal in damp


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd not use waxoyl either, use bilthamber, i'd jetwash the underside, leave to dry for a week in summer, and then slap it on!


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I bought my stuff from Bilt Hamber and they were even honest enough to tell me I didn't need to buy one product as it wouldn't be needed with the other items I was buying. There is a section somewhere on here for Bilt Hamber products, worth asking in there:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149


----------



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

Also against using waxoyl. Go for either Milspec which has very effective rust treatment or Dinitrol both far better value for money and lasts much longer without trapping moisture.


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Waxoyl is alright until you have to get underneath your beloved vehicle to work on it....

Why people spray it on cars is beyond my imagination.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Another vote for Bilt Hamber, very helpful people and I cannot fault their products


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

And me

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218318

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3204900#post3204900

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236894

(dont be put off by the last link that was my fault)


----------

